# Joey wearing a diaper or not?



## pika62221 (Mar 30, 2016)

So, in my Japanese town I have Joey (Richard technically in Japanese). Had an interesting discussion with a visitor if they think Joey is in a diaper or not. Joey was in my NA Wild World town, and I never really cared until I saw online he's wearing a "diaper" So, thought I'd leave it to polls here. Is Joey wearing a diaper or not? I'm not saying my thoughts so I don't influence people's polling.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2016)

> Joey is a yellow duck with thick, dark-gray eyebrows, small dot eyes, an orange beak and no hair. He wears a nappy/diaper which is considered by some to also look like a metal-plated under-belly.


Yes.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Mar 30, 2016)

It's actually a _metal-plated underbelly_.


----------



## dudeabides (Mar 30, 2016)

He's in my town and I changed his phrase to "Got any pants?"


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 30, 2016)

A diaper? Don't be silly! He's a "grown up" who lives on his own, so those are tighty whities!


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2016)

they're clearly speedos for his paddling pool


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 30, 2016)

Joey really doesn't suit the name Richard LOL, it sounds so formal for the personality he is. As well as the way I imagine Joey to be. Anyway, I believe he wears sort of a metal plated underbelly? I believe he wears those. His dream is to be a wrestler, so I believe he wears that because of it. But I like to imagine it's a diaper because he's such a cute baby duck.


----------



## N a t (Mar 30, 2016)

Both


----------



## Shayden (Mar 30, 2016)

Nope ^^


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 30, 2016)

Animalcrossing.wikia said:


> Joey is a yellow duck with thick, dark-gray eyebrows, small dot eyes, an orange beak and no hair. He wears a nappy/diaper which is considered by some to also look like a metal-plated under-belly.



This was on animalcrossing.wikia. By no means definitive, but food for thought.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 30, 2016)

Well of course it's a diaper...Joey is patterned after a yellow baby duck and what do babies wear?Yeah,a diaper.


----------

